# Water Heater that goes BOOM!



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

Had a call today.. another company went out to the house on 8/10/10 and install a new gas valve according to their paperwork. (NOT) That gas valve was so dirty it had to be the original one or used one. But lets get back to the story. The HO said they smell gas and then they hear a loud boom from the water heater..

So I get there today and took a look at it. The pilot was fine so I turned up the temp to make the heater kick on.. I hear the gas going shhhhh and BOOOOM shot flames out of the burner chamber! I was like.

So I put in a new gas valve, yes a new one fresh out of the box, Got it all back together. Welp that was an easy fix. 

Why would a contractor say he did something and didn't? That makes me mad I think they just put in a new thermocoupling it was the only thing looking new on the W/H and charged for a gas valve.

That could of been a bad deal for the home owners and neighbors. 

But on the bright side I got me a new customer!:thumbup:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

because people are lying crooked ass no good douchebags. But rip them off and see how they act.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Delayed ignition. Was the burner clogged on the pilot side?


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*makes me wonder who*

I am just wondering who in town did it??

and how much did he charge for the non-service???

you can pm me about it...


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

Pilot and burner tubes were free n clear. That was the 1st things I checked after the Boom.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I've seen this happen more than once..and no flooding to speak of to delay the gas valve.


Those new gas valves just don't hold up like the older Robertshaws I used to work on all those years ago. 

Whatever happened to seeing a gas water heater that spent 20-25 years in a basement, and the only big deal was a thermocouple...?

Now, corrosion at the connections, leakers all the time, stupid **** always breaking. I love job security but it's an ugly scenario of consumerism.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Saw this before a couple years ago. Light heater, wait couple secs, flames shoot out the chamber knocking off the flame door. Scary stuff!


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

3KP said:


> Pilot and burner tubes were free n clear. That was the 1st things I checked after the Boom.


Was the gas control valves inlet clogged or restricted? Did you figure out what was causing it in this particular case? I've had the hair burnt off my arm a few times....stinks like shiot too You did the right thing a water heater blew up here and killed a man ......and it was caused by a faulty used control valve.:thumbsup: Never use an old one even if the owner agrees to it....IMO.

ADD> Was it a.o smith brand?


----------

